
App Spotlight: What Hearthstone Gets Right - sf_tony
http://media.bemyapp.com/app-spotlight-hearthstone-gets-right/?utm_source=bma&utm_medium=ycombin&utm_content=&utm_campaign=media
======
anonymous_iam
The article got the Doomsayer and Reno battlecrys wrong.

